# Best place to get Angel quiver



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lancaster usually has them in stock.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Lancaster Archery*

You can't beat Lancaster.
Jbird


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Lancaster usually has them in stock.


I thought about Lancaster but in they say 6-8 weeks on the belt. I wonder if that is just when you order them with lettering.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

probably....I know I have seen them in stock there before.


----------



## kermitg1 (Feb 21, 2003)

Carbon Tech Arrows has some Angel quivers and belts at good prices.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I talke to Angel at Vegas, and they recommend Guy Gerig, who is a US Distributor. I don't know his prices, but Angel told me his belt lettering prices are $2/letter where LAS is $3.75/letter, so his overall pricing may be better. They had some killer deals at Vegas, but was limited to what was there. His # is (516)480-2263. He is located in NY.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I talke to Angel at Vegas, and they recommend Guy Gerig, who is a US Distributor. I don't know his prices, but Angel told me his belt lettering prices are $2/letter where LAS is $3.75/letter, so his overall pricing may be better. They had some killer deals at Vegas, but was limited to what was there. His # is (516)480-2263. He is located in NY.


That's his name....I got my Angel from him years ago.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Everyone I have talked to that has one loves it. Anyone have anything they didnt like about them.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mw31 said:


> Everyone I have talked to that has one loves it. Anyone have anything they didnt like about them.


Well, since you asked. :shade: To me, they look like something that came with a Roy Rogers/Dale Evans outfit in the '50s.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, since you asked. :shade: To me, they look like something that came with a Roy Rogers/Dale Evans outfit in the '50s.


Maybe that's the look I'm going for.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mw31 said:


> Everyone I have talked to that has one loves it. Anyone have anything they didnt like about them.


The only thing I didn't like about mine is that the pocket is too small.....mine exploded after I put too much stuff in it on the Hill :doh:

I do really love my new Easton field quiver though


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"That's his name....I got my Angel from him years ago."

Actually "I" got your Angel quiver from him years ago. 

Guy Gerig is the person to contact he is the man! I have bought 3 Angels off of him over the years.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

angel quiver


----------

